# My beloved Margarita. R.I.P



## Margarita (Dec 1, 2015)

My baby who changed me for the better and made me a better person is gone. She has been sick a few times and even had a spinal injury and I was always able to nurse her back to health. At almost 4 years old she stopped eating and off to the vet we went. X-rays and bloodwork it came back that her liver levels were off. On meds we went again but this time she didn't bounce back. I made the decision to put her out of her pain even though it caused me so much to do so. I love her so much and she could never be replaced. My heart now has a hole that will never be filled. I know Dylan is taking care of you now.


----------



## stevesmum (Dec 1, 2015)

Very sorry for your loss... :hug2:


----------



## pani (Dec 2, 2015)

Binky free, Margarita :rainbow:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 2, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. Rest in peace and binky free little girl.:bunnyangel:


----------

